
You Only Get a Single Chance - tobidobi
http://www.git-tower.com/blog/you-only-get-a-single-chance/
======
ritchiea
I disagree. Sure you will lose some people going to market early but the idea
is that you gain people who are major product advocates, people whose problems
you are solving so well and your product resonates with so strongly that they
will be patient while you work on the other stuff. And you better understand
THOSE people, and as you improve your product for both the major advocates and
add the extra nice to have features. Then you've figured something out and you
may actually get back some of the people you lost at the beginning. Because
the people who loved you all along will tell them "not having feature Y is not
a reason to ignore the product because I've been using the product since day
1, it's gotten a lot better and now it has feature Y."

And that's when you've done a great job. Write a piece of software that solves
your core problem and go to market early.

